# You never quit learning



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

Complacency can be a good thing sometimes...

This morning at 5:30 am, I discovered a ***** in my "armor". I thought I had all my bases covered. That was until I realized that I was about to leave on a trip to Jackson (2 1/2 hours away) and I would be riding with my boss, instead of being in my own vehicle. Doesn't seem like a big problem, but I don't like getting that far away without a decent get home bag. 

He knows I keep one in all my vehicles, and I've gotten him to keep a light GHB in his truck, so it wouldn't have been inappropriate for me to have just loaded mine in his truck this morning. But it made me think, what if he wasn't like minded? While my bag doesn't scream GHB, it is a little more than what might be thought of as just a EDC bag. What I did this morning was throw together a really quick, and light bag from what I have lying around and hoped that I didn't need it.

Now here's what I want to do. I want to put together a really unobtrusive and minimal bag, that I can grab if I need something that is quick, but has the basics covered well. I've got my own ideas, but would like to see what y'all have done or can come up with. 

Think of it being an alternative lite GHB. You can leave the firearms out of it, because they go with me regardless. 

Thanks y'all...


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

I pretty much have a bag with me at all times. 

Most of the time it isn't what I would call a B.O.B or G.H.B. 90% of the time is usually just a bag with tools (real ones not just a multi-tool), first-aid type stuff, extra clothes, flashlights, some basic electronics stuff etc. Being a farmer and doing the stuff I do if not farming, this just makes sense. Lunch goes in there, thermos, etc, so it gets used all the time, buy a few things at the store, in they go. I may get some flack for the size of the bag... (I have gone back and forth from duffels to small packs, to large packs and back again)but other than that nobody really thinks it's a big deal.

Now, in that bag I keep some things that are a bit more "preparedness" related such as a p-38, maybe some paracord, but that's about it. Most of the utility comes from multi-use items ie; need a fire, ok, grab the micro-torch, or the lighter, grab some everclear or chapstick out of the first aid and some cotton, voila! Or about 10 other ways. 

So, typical internet forum jerk that I am, I gave the anti-answer to your question, a giant bag with all sorts of goodies 

In reality, my closest to what you are talking about that I have been happy with is a hybrid bag of some type, either a pack that is designed to come apart in 2-3 sections, a heavy external frame with bags and items attached, or, my old standby of a duffle with everything compartmentalized inside. Inside the duffle everything has it's own bag; tools, first aid, etc, but one is a mishmash, tiny first aid, fire starter, etc. I can grab it and go if needed but it is less conspicuous when mixed in. 

When building a small version (imo) go all in on the super multi-use items such as 99% alcohol, cotton gauze, metal container, etc.


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

A really good multi tool goes along way. I have several Gerber's that have removable accessory bits also and have used it when I had nothing else with success. I think my wife calls it a Batman utility belt. Space blankets are small light weight and handy in a pinch unless of course you are trying to hide. Maybe a poncho.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I call mine "active shooter response bags" and I take one everywhere. It is also highly encouraged by my agency, so they flip the bill on some of the items contained therein. I have everything required and then a few extras. Of course like you I did not include guns because those are "all the time" accessories. I keep one set up in a Midway USA Bailout Bag (travels with me) and 3 more in LAPG Tactical Bailout Bags (work SUV, personal SUV and wife's SUV). The 3 that don't travel have a few more items as they are slightly bigger bags. Here is a basic run down on the contents of both:

2 Magpul 30 round Pmags
2 9mm Pistol Magazines
3x Jersey Cuffs (zip cuffs) 
1x Lightweight Handcuffs
Nomex Gloves (black)
Nomex Hood (black)
1 Gerber Multi-tool
1 Gerber Crisis Hook Knife
1 M&P branded Folding Knife
1 Pocket Mirror w/ Extension
3 Heavy Duty Carabiners
Length of Black Paracord 
Mini-Roll Duct Tape (red)
Mini-Roll Duct Tape (black)
Small Container Super Glue
LAPG Pocket Trauma Pack
Quick Clot Combat Gauze 
2x Nitrile Gloves (black)
2 Combat App. Tourniquets 
HyFin Chest Seal 
Trauma Shears 
3 Snaplight Light Sticks
Fenix E15 Mini-LED Light
2 CR123A Batteries 
Portable Cell Phone Charger
2 Mainstay Energy Bars
Carmex & Ibuprofen
Mini-bottle Bug Spray (mist on)
Mini-bottle Sun Screen (mist on)
20oz Powerade Zero (grape) <--When not freezing outside.
Empty Plastic Bottle <-- When freezing outside.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

What I have is one of those little "fishing packs", the one that is sort of like a fanny pack but not quite. It comes with a small plastic box with dividers for tackle, and straps and a buckle to fit around the waist. It also has several small outside pockets for extra gear. It is small and will only hold the essentials, comes in a variety of colors, and costs about $11.00 at Wal-Mart.


----------



## Yeti-695 (Dec 15, 2015)

When I go on a trip I have my GHB, but then I have a small back pack that I take when go with others. It just a typical back pack that I put a small medical kit, a few lighters, flint and steel and fire tinder. I keep a life straw and water purification tablets in there. I carry a mutli tool with me at all times. I also have at least two other knifes also. Then I keep two rain poncho and about 20 feet of paracord. I carry a flashlight, toliet paper. Yes if I'm really far from home this small amout of stuff will make it hard to get back, but I'll be better off than most. If I know I'll be going a long way from home, I have thrown in a few packs of dried food and a canteen with a cup. I use the canteen to drink out off when I'm out and about and fill it up when I can. A small fishing kit I made to fit into a pill bottle. Then in the fron pocket I carry my cell phone cords and other stuff that when I get in and out doesn't scream "prepper". I know I should have more in there, but some of the people I travel with don't want to understand why I think the way I do and don't want to listen to anything about it.


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

Thanks all, y'all gave me some things to sort through. This is going to be a project for me. Normally, I have everything I need in _my_ vehicle. Get home bag, active shooter bag, are all set up. The one thing I don't have is the bag (read that as backpack) that I can grab on a minutes notice that leaves no one the wiser that I'm not just your average Joe.

What I put together in 15 minutes, wasn't bad, but it wasn't great either. I had food, water, fire, extra clothing and ammo... I didn't have anything to help with shelter, or treat extra water, etc. A fully loaded pack looks like, well, a fully loaded pack, and that generates questions usually. I'm going to try and build something that doesn't.

So thanks again, and if you have any other ideas along these lines, please throw them up against the wall! I'll post what I finally come up with when I get it done.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Balls004 said:


> Thanks all, y'all gave me some things to sort through. This is going to be a project for me. Normally, I have everything I need in _my_ vehicle. Get home bag, active shooter bag, are all set up. The one thing I don't have is the bag (read that as backpack) that I can grab on a minutes notice that leaves no one the wiser that I'm not just your average Joe.
> 
> What I put together in 15 minutes, wasn't bad, but it wasn't great either. I had food, water, fire, extra clothing and ammo... I didn't have anything to help with shelter, or treat extra water, etc. A fully loaded pack looks like, well, a fully loaded pack, and that generates questions usually. I'm going to try and build something that doesn't.
> 
> So thanks again, and if you have any other ideas along these lines, please throw them up against the wall! I'll post what I finally come up with when I get it done.


I look forward to seeing what you come up with. As for blending in, I think ambiguity is generally a good thing, hence the multi-use items but also how things are stored. For example, a few water treatment tablets in blister packaging or pill-tube doesn't look like a big deal in a first aid kit, but can treat hundreds of gallons of water. A metal container used to hold stuff or a metal camp-type mug or even a stainless steel water bottle can be used to boil or pasteurize water but sure doesn't look out of place.


----------



## jnrdesertrats (Jul 3, 2010)

That reminds me. I use a metal cup like this some, have measuring lines on them it fits over the bottom of my Nalgene bottle. I have used it backpacking and love it. I used it over a small campfire and it worked great. Of course you can fill the Nalgene bottle with stuff until you need it for storage.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/gsi-...&WTz_l=Header%3BSearch-All%2BProducts&Ntt=cup


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

Here's my plan.

I'm going to inventory what I threw together at the last minute, list it here and throw a couple of photos in.

I think I'm going to stay with the same bag, it's not large, which is probably a good thing, but best of all, it's a $6.00 WallyWorld clearance backpack that looks just like a WallyWorld clearance back pack. Then I'm going to use some of your ideas to restock it, without bursting it's china made seams. Then I'll do another inventory and pics of the improved bag. 

So when I post the initial inventory, y'all do me a favor and grade it. When I get the replacement done, you can grade it again. Maybe we can all learn something.

It may take a couple of weeks to get everything together. I'm going to use inexpensive where I can, but I'm not adverse to spending where it counts.
So if you have any tips that might help, throw them out there. I appreciate y'all giving me a different perspective on something that seems so simple, but the reality is sometimes it isn't.

Who says prepping can't be fun!


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

You might want to put your mags in a mag pouch. Having them loaded with lint or dirt when you need them would be a couple of levels above inconvenient.


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

Here's the bag that I threw together in about 5 minutes that started this mess. It was actually a little more robust than I originally thought, because there were already some of the items in it from the last time I used it.

These items were already in the bag:
Blowout kit in an Aloskac waterproof bag with:
SWAT-T tourniquet
GI first aid dressing
2 QuikClot gauze packs
Asherman Chest Seal
5x9 gauze pad
latex free gloves
Streamlight Keymate light
Duct tape
Hankercheif 

Also already in the bag:
1 17 round mag
1 7 round mag (these are extras for either pistol I might be carrying, in addition to my carry mags)
Titanium Spork and plastic knife
Pen, Sharpie and small notebook
Leatherman Style multitool
Rolaids
Extra reading glasses
Instant Mac & Cheese, pineapple snack bowl and Peanuts

This is the list of what I threw in on top of it:
Lighter
Kleenex pack
Grey hoodie
Shemagh
box of 50 extra rounds
flashlight with compass in tailcap
gloves
2 CR123A batteries
Granola Bars, Belvita bars, assorted candy minis, protein bars, and some pepperoni sticks.
2 bottles of water

So in retrospect, it wasn't bad, but I didn't have anything to make a quick shelter. There wasn't any boo boo stuff in what I had for first aid. Had some water, but no means to treat any more. No way to stay dry other than the coat I was wearing is waterproof.

In addition to this, I had my daily carry stuff on my person, so I wouldn't have been totally unprepared, but it would have definitely been challenging to make it back 170 miles.

Y'alls thoughts?


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

I have a backpack that goes pretty much everywhere with me,
I have a :simple first aid kit
A stainless water bottle 2 litre, (lets me boil water and carry it)
A road atlas, with fairly detailed back roads 
Fire starters (several layers)
meal replacement bars
Socks, underwear, tee shirts
flashlights 
Cash (so many people don't carry cash)
some pain killers
some hard candies
deodorant (scent free)
baby wipes
toilet paper

It is illegal to carry a pistol here unless you are going directly to a gun range 
but I really can't recall ever needing one.


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

Definitely some boo-boo kit type stuff for the FAK. I'd add a life straw or some additional tablets for your water purification, at least 50 to 100 feet of cordage, and a small tarp or heavy duty plastic.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

I know you will probably be carrying a Knife on your person, but a stout folder or fixed blade in the pack would be a good thing. I also agree with ras1219como's suggestions above.


----------



## tc556guy (Apr 28, 2011)

Seeing that you're down south, you wont have some of the seasonal requirements that those of us in four season parts of the country would have

I recently thought of exactly your dilemma after reading the first couple of books in The Borrowed World series. The main protagonist is on a business trip with several coworkers when SHTF several hundred miles from home. he had with him a bag that was somewhat limited due to the nature of his trip, but he still had enough stuff to get him through 'til he was able to acquire more 'stuff" on their journey home.

You're basically talking something equivalent to the size of a military patrol pack, and from reading the thread through so far that's about what you came up with.

The best and most minimal amount of stuff will be about all you'll fit into a patrol pack, but that's not all that limiting. Military personnel can theoretically get three days worth of supplies into a patrol pack.

I don't recall you saying anything about treating or carrying water, other than a single water bottle. maybe replace the single serving water bottle with a commercial Nalgene bottle that'll hold up to repeat long term use.

I'd have a ziplock with extra socks and underwear, compact calorie-heavy food of some sort, minimal hygiene and med kit, a paper map of the area if its someplace you're routinely in, notepad and paper, a woobie or other means of retaining heat, seasonally appropriate headgear and gloves for your area, eyewear, extra ammo, spare batteries for an EDC flashlight, a folding saw ( assuming you already have a decent knife as EDC ), a headlamp that uses the same batteries as your EDC light, spare cash in assorted small bills ( at least $200 ), baby wipes.
That right there is probably pushing the limits of a patrol pack if you do it right


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

I always have a leatherman on my belt. and I am going to get a Fiskars X7 hatchet to add to my pack, @ 1.65 lbs. it would be well worth the weight


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

Extra socks, a poncho and paracord.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I always kept dental floss in my emergency kit. Light, small, and strong it can be used to secure quite a bit. I used the dental office size for space but a full size would be better if you had room.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

In my work bag I keep some rolls of tape for everyday use, especially some of the super expensive (comparatively) electrical tape, that typically comes in little plastic containers. Those containers are pretty useful for holding other stuff too. Anyways, for preparedness purposes, I usually rewrap the tape onto some other item, or remove the cardboard and flatten a partial roll. I usually have electrical, duct, gorilla, and a whole bunch of medical tapes in my bag. 

I also like to have some upholstery thread around, so I usually just wrap that around something already in the kit, the spool takes up a lot of space.


----------



## dlharris (Apr 3, 2011)

Tc556guy I only have an iPad with limited data. I checked and my library only has the audiobook of The Borrowed World which won't work due to data usage. Any idea of another way to get it on my iPad? Anyone....love that kind of book?? Keeping in mind I am a computer idiot..... .


----------



## AdmiralD7S (Dec 6, 2012)

dlharris said:


> Tc556guy I only have an iPad with limited data. I checked and my library only has the audiobook of The Borrowed World which won't work due to data usage. Any idea of another way to get it on my iPad? Anyone....love that kind of book?? Keeping in mind I am a computer idiot..... .


I am assuming that your issue is the cellular data limit per month and not the storage space available on the device itself. If that is the case, then you can find a wifi network to perform your downloads rather than use your cellular data plan.


----------



## Balls004 (Feb 28, 2015)

Here is what I'm adding to the bag so far:

A Frog Toggs poncho. Lite, fairly durable, relatively inexpensive. It will also double as the shelter if needed. Also, I'll throw in a large plastic leaf bag. Multiple uses and doesn't take up much space. Thought about a backpackers tarp, but threw that out since the poncho fills both needs. A space blanket and some paracord will finish the need for shelter out. Also added a travel pack of 40% Deet insect wipes for the critter control.

A Stanley 24 oz stainless steel water bottle. I'm still going put a small cup or most likely a small backpacking pot in too. I'll just nest the bottle in the pot to save some space. I've got a Frontier life straw on the way, and will add a few packets of Aquamira water treatment tabs to take care of the safe water needs.

I'm going to include a small ziplock of dryer lint and vaseline for myfirestarter. I'll add one of my full size Leatherman tools, but no ax or saw or full size knife.

The blowout kit is going to stay the same for the most part. I'm going to add the Leatherman Style to it, since it has scissors. I'm going to put the boo-boo stuff in a separate Aloksak, which will basically be just some pain reliever tabs, anti-diarrhea tabs, small bandaids, etc. 

I'm going to add a pair of good socks, but the underwear isn't that critical, and isn't worth the added bulk or weight for what I'm trying to do here.

I'm still working on the food, may go with a couple of Mountain House Pro-Paks and some odds and ends. I am going to add some of the small drink packets (including the coffee ones!) as they don't take up much space.


I've still got a fair amount of room in the bag, right now, and I'd like to keep it that way. Lite is what I'm aiming for here. 

I appreciate all the input. One thing I'm considering is vacuum packing all the various modules, either for freshness or to reduce bulk. Anyone here tried that, and if so did it help?


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Balls004 said:


> I appreciate all the input. One thing I'm considering is vacuum packing all the various modules, either for freshness or to reduce bulk. Anyone here tried that, and if so did it help?


I tried vacuum packing some clothes and such when I was on my boat. It kept them dry and reduced the volume, but I had trouble keeping the vacuum bags sealed.


----------



## dlharris (Apr 3, 2011)

AdmiralD7S said:


> I am assuming that your issue is the cellular data limit per month and not the storage space available on the device itself. If that is the case, then you can find a wifi network to perform your downloads rather than use your cellular data plan.


That is a good idea. When I play it back does that use data also or once it's downloaded that's it. Yes, I have plenty of space just since we live on the road data usual is an issue. Thanks for your help.


----------

